# Good luck wishes for Kelly (endometriosislass) For Thursday!



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Just starting a good luck thread for Kelly (endometriosislass) for her scheduled C-section on Thursday.

Kelly...Hoping Ella Mae comes into this world safely    

Love

Vicki x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Kelly best of luck- I remember you getting you  on your birthday and it just seems to have flown by !!
L x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Good luck Kelly!! 

I cannot believe she is going to be here, it feels like only a few weeks ago you got your bfp!!! 

Cant wait to see some pics and hear your birth story!!!

xxxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Lots of love and luck from me too hunny       

Looking forward to seeing and hearing all about your little pink bundle....

Lou
XX


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Vicki

you beat me to it!

Kelly thinking of you 

lots of luck for thursday sweetie

Hope Ella Mae arrives safely

cant wait to hear her weight and all about her and see the pics

 to you mummy

Emxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Wow - that has flown by! 

Best of luck

Carrie


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

kel, woo hoo







that everything runs smoothly
hurry back with piccy's of ella mae pleeeeease 









love maz xxx​


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Aaaaaw Thank you sooooo much Vicky and each and everyone one of u girls with ur goodluck wishes for me  
I have to call Hospital at 7am in the morning and they told me to expect to be told to go str8 up so who knows everythin running smoothly i cud have had her this time tomorrow   Crazy to think my Childless life ends tomorrow to be filled with a baby girl bundle   Well i enjoyed my last sleep lastniht cos theres no-way am i going to sleep tonight   so that was it for howeva many YEARS   
I will get Mark to text Vicki(Mrsredcap) A.S.A.P!! To fill u all in.....OHHHHHHHHH Cant believe iam sittin here typing this,Never in my life thouht this time wud come.And i want to say a last HUGEEEE Thank you for all the support i have recieved through good and bad times since joining this FAB site! I real;ly do appreciate it sooo much.Well after i have wrote this iam leaving all my baby dust behind me for u all to pick up and collect u WILL all get ur dream Never give up!

Take care 
Mwahhh
love kelly


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Kelly im so excited for you hun      Wow ya gonna be a mummy tomorrow. I cant belive how quickly its gone. I hope everything runs smoothly for you tomorrow hun   
Luv sally x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw Kelly, cant believe that 9 months has flown by so quickly honey!!!

Can't wait to meet your little bundle of joy!

Hey, maybe you will bring me luck as I test on the day you give birth!!!

Love and huge hugs
Tracy
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Kelly good luck hun - cant believe the big day is almost here!

Kate xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Kelly 

  Best wishes and good luck for tomorrow   

Can't wait to see the piccies

Nic x


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Good luck for tomorrow Kelly. Nine months just seems to fly by. 
This time tomorrow you are going to a lil mammy!   

Take care, come back soon with piccies.

Love Mouse x


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

GOODLUCK Kelly. You must be so Excited. To think tomorrow your little girl will be in your arms.... Enjoy Motherhood the best of luck to you & your partner.^wub pink^ xxxx


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Good Luck Kelly n Mark for tomorro, Will b thinkin of u all day, wow..........u gonna b a MAMMY!!!!! Wooo Hoooooooo! This time 2moro, ur gonna have your beautiful, baby girl Ella Mae in ur arms.
WOW! wishing u all the best chick                      
 
I'm gonna test 2 2moro, hoping Ella Mae is gonna bring us all luck.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Niki & Ant.x


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Kelly wishing you laoads of Good luck for today,








hope all goes well and that your have your daughter in your arms soon
         
love and hugs
MC xxxxx


----------

